# Violence in Video Games and Society



## viksmart (Apr 16, 2010)

Feel free to post your opinions! No vulgar language please!


----------



## Danny Tanner (Apr 16, 2010)

Why would 'we' want to?


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 16, 2010)

As long as there are stupid people playing GTA then the world will always be violent.

(I'm not saying only stupid people play GTA I play it too but some idiots take it seriously and emulate the game in real life).


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 16, 2010)

Nvm


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 16, 2010)

This is your thread. Post your opinion...

Violence will never go away. School-kids will always get into fights and governments will always participate in war. It’s a natural part of life.

There is nothing wrong with violence in video-games. Most people play video-games to get out of the real world and have fun. Not to become mad serial killers like the media claims. I didn’t go and shoot some strangers after playing GTA. I had fun and video-games are designed to be fun, with violence or with not.


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 16, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> This is your thread. Post your opinion...
> 
> Violence will never go away. School-kids will always get into fights and governments will always participate in war. It’s a natural part of life.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with violence in video-games. Most people play video-games to get out of the real world and have fun. Not to become mad serial killers like the media claims. I didn’t go and shoot some strangers after playing GTA. I had fun and video-games are designed to be fun, with violence or with not.



I was just saying some people can take it too seriously and have trouble separating reality from the gaming world. I agree with the government and the school kids thing.


----------



## ByteMunch (Apr 16, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> *snip*I didn’t go and shoot some strangers after playing GTA.*snip*



Why not? I do EVERY time I play GTA.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 16, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> This is your thread. Post your opinion...
> 
> Violence will never go away. School-kids will always get into fights and governments will always participate in war. It’s a natural part of life.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with violence in video-games. Most people play video-games to get out of the real world and have fun. Not to become mad serial killers like the media claims. I didn’t go and shoot some strangers after playing GTA. I had fun and video-games are designed to be fun, with violence or with not.



That's the problem, you can't exactly go to an adult "I had fun killing strangers for no reason in my video game" without them blaming it on every crime ever committed, we need them to understand the joy in video games.


----------



## pcmanrules (Apr 16, 2010)

Video games don't cause it, if anything they keep people in their house. Video games are an excuse the government uses.


----------



## tenkai (Apr 16, 2010)

its not the games fault its the person who takes the action to hurt someone in real life,games are for entertainment just like movies,ect.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 16, 2010)

pcmanrules said:
			
		

> Video games don't cause it, if anything they keep people in their house. Video games are an excuse the government uses.



Government? I would say a parents excuse for them having a misbehaved child.
"Oh my son misbehaves and never listens, it MUST be video games, It's not like I'm a bad parent."


----------



## ByteMunch (Apr 16, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> pcmanrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, yeah! But we can DEFINITLY no longer have violence in any shape or form, be it a movie or game or... documentary, or anything! IT MUST ALL BE DESTROYED... WITH MORE VIOLENCE! FIFTY-TWELVE VIOLENCES!


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 16, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> pcmanrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 16, 2010)

SimpyDsi said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That will never happen, Humanity will always have people going against their leader no matter what, there will always be one individual who will break the peace and cause anarchy.


----------



## ByteMunch (Apr 16, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> SimpyDsi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, that's me!


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 16, 2010)

SimpyDsi said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just to clarify, I'm not saying anarchy is always bad, sometimes you need anarchy to bring in the peace. but when you go over the top a war starts which will eventually start another war which will branch off into 2 wars. It's just the way things are right now, 1 death can trigger 1000's if not million's.


----------



## ByteMunch (Apr 16, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> Just to clarify, I'm not saying anarchy is always bad, sometimes you need anarchy to bring in the peace. but when you go over the top a war starts which will eventually start another war which will branch off into 2 wars. It's just the way things are right now, 1 death can trigger 1000's if not million's.



Like the assassination of Franz Ferdinand sparking WWI? Right, it all makes _sense_ now!


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 16, 2010)

SimpyDsi said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking of that exact example when making that post but couldn't remember the name of the guy.


----------



## ByteMunch (Apr 16, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> SimpyDsi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, you obviously explained your point perfectly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Anyway, we're offtopic now.


----------



## viksmart (Apr 16, 2010)

So many different views yet we have no consensus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This is a learning experience for me!


----------



## ByteMunch (Apr 16, 2010)

Well, I think we need more videogame violence. Because Game + OTT Voilence = A Better Game... Most of the time.


----------



## Law (Apr 16, 2010)

After beating Postal 2 I immediately went outside and pissed on the first baby I saw before lighting it's mother on fire.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 16, 2010)

viksmart said:
			
		

> So many different views yet we have no consensus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What agreement can we make, that  all of us make our parents play video games for a month?
That could work actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ......


----------



## Berioth (Apr 16, 2010)

after i played my first monster hunter first thing i did was capture some cats and make a Bowgun out of cats


----------



## ByteMunch (Apr 16, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> viksmart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But, what if the games affect them... like, too much? Because my dad can still hardly belive Sonic 1, If I put him on GTA he just might think it's... Too real? I don't really wanna be murdered by my parents...


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 16, 2010)

SimpyDsi said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well if that were to happen then that would prove all of us wrong in saying that video games don't affect the behavior enough for them to do major damage, which would in turn defeat the whole purpose of getting our parents to play video games. Oh, and you would be dead


----------



## ByteMunch (Apr 16, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> Well if that were to happen then that would prove all of us wrong in saying that video games don't affect the behavior enough for them to do major damage, which would in turn defeat the whole purpose of getting our parents to play video games. Oh, and you would be dead



Lol, yeah... and I don't wanna be dead.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 16, 2010)

So in the end we can't exactly come to a consensus on this whole situation can we?


----------



## Njrg (Apr 16, 2010)

Video Games cause violence.

Shovelware makes me want to break shit.
Also 12 year old trash talking Xbox fags are known to induce annoyance.


----------



## ByteMunch (Apr 16, 2010)

No, so our last 6 comments were entirely pointless... lol, whoops. Number 7...


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 16, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> Video Games cause violence.
> 
> Shovelware makes me want to break shit.


Are you being serious or sarcastic, I can't tell.


----------



## Xale (Apr 16, 2010)

i dont think video games are that violent, if a kid does something stupid and violent, and say they saw it in  a video game, then the video gets blamed, but the parents are the ones that need to be blamed, they need to know what their kids are playing and take away games that are innappropriate for their children, instead of taking the easy way out and blaming the video games


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 16, 2010)

Xale said:
			
		

> i dont think video games are that violent, if a kid does something stupid and violent, and say they saw it in  a video game, then the video gets blamed, but the parents are the ones that need to be blamed, they need to know what their kids are playing and take away games that are innappropriate for their children, instead of taking the easy way out and blaming the video games



Even then a kid shouldn't really be emulating what he sees in a video game into real life only an idiot or a five year old would do that, and like you said five year old's shouldn't be playing gta. (neither should idiots)


----------



## ByteMunch (Apr 16, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> Xale said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why can't I play GTA?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 16, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> Njrg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a joke.
Shovelware is crappy = Want to break shit


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 16, 2010)

SimpyDsi said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends are you the idiot or the five year old lol



SoulSnatcher said:


> It's a joke.
> Shovelware is crappy = Want to break shit
> [quote/]
> 
> Oh ,Sorry, never heard of shovelware


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 16, 2010)

SimpyDsi said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends are you the idiot or the five year old lol

@soulsnatcher

Oh ,Sorry, never heard of shovelware

oops, double post.


----------



## ByteMunch (Apr 16, 2010)

5 year old, totally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, i'm going to bed, its midnight...


----------



## Njrg (Apr 17, 2010)

Xale said:
			
		

> they need to know what their kids are playing and *take away games that are innappropriate for their children*, instead of taking the easy way out and blaming the video games


Thats *still blaming* video games if you use that reason. Thats saying without adult supervision, video games will cause to to be aggressive and violent.

If the question is "Do video games induce violence" then it should be Subject + Object = Behavior. Not Subject + Subject's Parents - Object.

If a game wasn't violent, then there wouldn't be a need for parents. But if you're insistant that parents should supervise because of "violence" then you are acknowledging that violent video games do in fact induce violent natures. And then you'll start have question "Does Tom and Jerry or other violent cartoons cause violent? What about these Disney Pixar movies?"

*You have to take Parents out of the equation or you'll never know if video games infant do cause violence*. And thats ALOT of games. Not even the M rated ones. Tens of thousands of E and T games involve violence/fantasy violence. Suddenly that harmless fun Ratchet And Clank is suddenly now a "threat" to the child.

The only thing that needs to be supervised are the things the FCC is censoring on TV. Overly offensive language and nudity.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 17, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> As long as there are stupid people playing GTA then the world will always be violent.
> 
> (I'm not saying only stupid people play GTA I play it too but some idiots take it seriously and emulate the game in real life).


lol? so you're saying that because of games like GTA the world will always be violent?lol the world has ALWAYS been violent...peace is just a thing people can only hope for nothing more, but in reality the majority of people enjoy violence whether it be in a video game,a movie or just watching boxing or UFC or something...Violence brings entertainment to people no matter if some people like it or not...so no matter how many times people complain that violence in video games is the cause for people doing violent things its pure and utter bullshit...what was the excuse before there was even television? people just like to find something to blame for the things that people do,they need a reason to believe they are trying to make a difference even if they aren't really doing anything...i believe that every person in the world has a bit of violence in them it's all a matter of what sets them off and if what sets them off ever happens on if they become violent or not...


----------



## Njrg (Apr 17, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> As long as there are stupid people playing GTA then the world will always be violent.


So the world was a world-wide peaceful utopia before Grand Theft Auto? I guess all our School's History Books, famous literature, and *Fox News* are a lie.

I always thought that the violent world spawned Grand Theft Auto and not the other way around.
Our literature can be 20 times more gruesome than anything Grand Theft Auto has ever seen.


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 17, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> giratina16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did I say it was peaceful? I'm just saying video games and movies and things like that have a massive influence on some people. I'm just using a particular violent game as an example. Apparently John Venables got his inspiration from the movie "Child's Play". As I said before some people can't separate reality from the gaming/movie world.


----------



## elimist (Apr 17, 2010)

so, do we have a agreement that idiots and children under 5 should not be allowed to play M rated games?


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 17, 2010)

elimist said:
			
		

> so, do we have a agreement that idiots and children under 5 should not be allowed to play M rated games?



Yeah I agree on that.


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 17, 2010)

my thoughts

- no violence = all interrelated industry will die
- parents should pay attention on what they are getting for their kids

even Mario is violent? don't you guys think so?


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 17, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> my thoughts
> 
> - no violence = all interrelated industry will die
> - parents should pay attention on what they are getting for their kids
> ...



You've got a good point. Jumping on peoples heads to squash them. Throwing fireballs. It's actually really bad lol.


----------



## Dark Blade (Apr 17, 2010)

Violence helps kids relieve their stress by pounding screens with their fists and smashing unlucky buttons.
In extreme cases....the device itself may be used as a weapon against an imaginary or real foe.

In my opinion even games like warioware can be violent for impressionable kids.


----------



## Berioth (Apr 17, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> my thoughts
> 
> - no violence = all interrelated industry will die
> - parents should pay attention on what they are getting for their kids
> ...



indeed, mario teaches children to kill turtles by jumping on them...poor little turtles


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 17, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> my thoughts
> 
> - no violence = all interrelated industry will die
> - parents should pay attention on what they are getting for their kids
> ...


lol even childrens cartoons are violent even if there's no blood they're always beating each other lol...


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 17, 2010)

Berioth said:
			
		

> after i played my first monster hunter first thing i did was capture some cats and make a Bowgun out of cats



I

CAN'T

STOP 

LAUGHING


----------



## Njrg (Apr 17, 2010)

Berioth said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And break blocks with thier hands and get in front of cannons trying to jump off of flying cannon balls and throw fire.

Even Space Invaders is violent. Kids are going to assume Aliens are evil and try to shoot them from the sky. What if they just want to have some cakey?


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 17, 2010)

Can we change? Idk, i kinda enjoy doing things that i normally cant in real life.

In the real life, can i swing from a web and smack the black out of any enemies that i see? In real life, can i really go around in a rampage like in prototype?

I dont think so.

To me, videogames are just a way for me to express my inner blood lust and prevent it from flowing to real life. But still, i feel that only people with tendency to commit violent acts might be inspired by video game violence, most of us, even after completing GTA or after playing manhunt or any of those really violence games, how many of us actually went out and start acting that way, i would say none.

So, violence in video game to me doesnt need to change. What needs to change though would be the need for those people to understand the severity of committing such acts and to help those people differentiate between reality and game world.


----------



## JohnLoco (Apr 17, 2010)

Violence is fine, im getting pissed off at the sexism aka God of War and shit.


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 17, 2010)

Yeah sometimes violence is called for in video games. I love it really. I mean what can be better than transforming into a tank with a fusion cannon, I mean hello it's Megatron.


----------



## Dark Blade (Apr 17, 2010)

Games like GTA and all don't *really* give kids a good idea of what to do on the streets.

Just the part with chainsaw or AK-47.
Oh and the random part with suicide helicopter flying.


----------



## nutella (Apr 17, 2010)

its ignorant to think that video games have no effect on the way we act. but violence? i think its very difficult to say because it varies from person to person. many cases (like the kid who shot his mum in the head for taking halo away from him) are a result of other factors as well as video games but also because they have a predisposition to violence. its very much like how many people have a predisposition to smoking or alcohol. its much easier for them to be influenced.


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

The way i think of it... All video games have a rating on them. Its pretty simple. If you are not old enough, well then dont play it! If everyone did that, there would be no probs.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 17, 2010)

WarazX said:
			
		

> The way i think of it... All video games have a rating on them. Its pretty simple. If you are not old enough, well then dont play it! If everyone did that, there would be no probs.


lol i doubt that will happen though since a lot of people on this site(the underage ones) still play the M rated games the good thing though is a lot of stores now a days are making it harder for under age people to buy the Mature rated games(although not all stores/employees do)


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> WarazX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha yea, i doubt it too but still...


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 17, 2010)

Get rid of violent music before getting rid of violent video games kthxbai!


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> Get rid of violent music before getting rid of violent video games kthxbai!



The music always leads to voilent graphics...


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 17, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> WarazX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Around here it is a criminal offense to sell specified material to a minor, just like it's illegal to sell alcohol or smokes to people under age. You can face prison time and harsh fines if you get caught selling to a minor. I get a good lulz out of the teenie boppers who go into EB Games and expect the guys at the counters to sell them copies of GTA or something like that without parents around.


----------



## elimist (Apr 17, 2010)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> Around here it is a criminal offense to sell specified material to a minor, just like it's illegal to sell alcohol or smokes to people under age. You can face prison time and harsh fines if you get caught selling to a minor. I get a good lulz out of the teenie boppers who go into EB Games and expect the guys at the counters to sell them copies of GTA or something like that without parents around.


that is only true if you buy games! nobody buys games these days. we pirate them. I am also underage but play halo and other m rated games.


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

elimist said:
			
		

> DSGamer64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much everyone does.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 17, 2010)

Im a pirate lol...just kidding


----------



## r3dfaction (Apr 17, 2010)

elimist said:
			
		

> DSGamer64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is why the current generation of "parents" are stupid...


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 17, 2010)

r3dfaction said:
			
		

> elimist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i let my daughter play pirated games but i still monitor the games she plays even though shes NOT a teenager i try to keep her gaming to T/Cero B games depending on the content of the games


----------



## Wasmachinemann (Apr 17, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> As long as there are stupid people playing GTA then the world will always be violent.
> 
> (I'm not saying only stupid people play GTA I play it too but some idiots take it seriously and emulate the game in real life).


GTA Is Da Bomb, Srysly, There are more mods of GTA than i can think of lol.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 17, 2010)

elimist said:
			
		

> so, do we have a agreement that idiots and children under 5 should not be allowed to play M rated games?



I agree, but name one person who admits there an idiot and will no longer play gta because of that.

I play a lot of games that are above my age limit, majority of games i play are above my age limit. But i can promise yoou video games do not make me violent. Ask any of my friends and they'll say I'm the calmest person they know.

For anybody who think their a pirate: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=lol%2C+limewire&l=1


----------



## naglaro00 (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm 14 years old and I think that violence in video games aren't bad. I like Bad Company 2. I like Modern Warfare. I like No More Heroes. I like Dead Rising. They have something in common: they are violent. But the violence in these games do not really affect me. I play them just for fun. I mean come on it's just a game. Those parents who complain of games' violence are over acting. Why did they buy the game anyway? Why did they give their children the money to buy the game? That's just stupid. If they knew all along that the game was M rated/17+, why did they get it? blah I keep going on circles. Then there are the kids who play them. They do know that the game is violent. Sure whatever. If they want to play the game,  then let them as long as their stomachs can and their minds don't go stupid. 

tl;dr
Let children play their games as long as they know that the game is violent. or whatever.


----------



## viksmart (Apr 17, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> So in the end we can't exactly come to a consensus on this whole situation can we?



I  don't think it's an impossible thing to do and I believe we can if you really want to....


----------



## Wasmachinemann (Apr 17, 2010)

100TH POST!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 17, 2010)

I'd rather shoot up a bunch of bad guys in a video game than in real life.

Video games are always thought to be the "source" of violence but really they're just the end to it. They feed to your primal instincts and give you satisfaction. Something that you can't do in real life without, you know, taking the first bus to prison. Most of the "cases" associated with video games causing violence are really just complete bullshit. Most of the sources of these cases can be drawn back to poor parenting or severe emotional troubles.

The only people who think video game violence is a severe issue are those who want an easy scapegoat instead of facing the big issues.


----------



## viksmart (Apr 17, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> I'm 14 years old and I think that violence in video games aren't bad. I like Bad Company 2. I like Modern Warfare. I like No More Heroes. I like Dead Rising. They have something in common: they are violent. But the violence in these games do not really affect me. I play them just for fun. I mean come on it's just a game. Those parents who complain of games' violence are over acting. Why did they buy the game anyway? Why did they give their children the money to buy the game? That's just stupid. If they knew all along that the game was M rated/17+, why did they get it? blah I keep going on circles. Then there are the kids who play them. They do know that the game is violent. Sure whatever. If they want to play the game,  then let them as long as their stomachs can and their minds don't go stupid.
> 
> tl;dr
> Let children play their games as long as they know that the game is violent. or whatever.



I know your 14 so I'll be gentle....

" 14 years old " playing games that are rated 'M rated/17+'- "Bad Company 2", "Modern Warfare", " No More Heroes", and "Dead Rising" games with varying amount of violence and *Realism*.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Apr 17, 2010)

viksmart said:
			
		

> So do you guys think this CHILD has BAD parents?



How the hell would we know if we don't know them? Just because a board gives a game a rating does not make it any less arbitrary. Why are you or the ESRB responsible for telling someone what games they should play, and then pass judgement on their family?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










EDIT: After reading this thread more carefully:


----------



## viksmart (Apr 17, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I'd rather shoot up a bunch of bad guys in a video game than in real life.
> 
> Video games are always thought to be the "source" of violence but really they're just the end to it. They feed to your primal instincts and give you satisfaction. Something that you can't do in real life without, you know, taking the first bus to prison. Most of the "cases" associated with video games causing violence are really just complete bullshit. Most of the sources of these cases can be drawn back to poor parenting or severe emotional troubles.
> 
> The only people who think video game violence is a severe issue are those who want an easy scapegoat instead of facing the big issues.




Ooooh " scapegoat instead of facing the *big issues*"

The majority of our social issues today are related so please inform us!


"How the hell would we know if we don't know them? Just because a board gives a game a rating does not make it any less arbitrary. Why are you or the ESRB responsible for telling someone what games they should play, and then pass judgement on their family?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Two more great points! 

Good work with the pic picture but it is inappropriate.


----------



## naglaro00 (Apr 17, 2010)

viksmart said:
			
		

> big blah
> I knew something like this would come
> 
> 
> ...



and for the rest of that post... uhhh *brain explodes*


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 17, 2010)

viksmart said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The majority of our social issues are related to video games? What the fuck are you talking about? BARACK OBAMA'S HEALTH CARE BILL IS REALLY JUST HALO 3! And what I meant anyway was the big issues in the case, not in the world. The big issue in Columbine (as I'll show you) was that the kids were mentally deranged psychopaths with a lack of prevention before their shooting and the lack of concerned parents, not fucking Doom.

Let's take a look then.

Columbine High School Massacre: People wanted an answer. Did they blame bad parenting? No. Did they blame lack of investigation before the shooting? No. Did they just accept the fact the people where mentally deranged fucks? No. What did they blame? Doom. They said it fueled their anger and taught them how to shoot people because of its gore and first person shooting content. And if you've played Doom, you know it's not exactly realistic in learning how to shoot, and most of the shooting at Columbine was planned to be shooting at a horde of escaping students or at close range.

Virginia Tech Massacre: Out of all the things that were to blame, people started turning towards Counterstrike, which was blamed for teaching the shooter how to shoot accurately and, as usual, fueling anger. They didn't blame bad parenting or society, they blamed Counterstrike.

GTA: San Andreas: The Hot Coffee thing became a huge issue. Thing is, that A) GTA: SA is a M-rated game, requiring the owner to supposedly be 17 years old, at least, and B) You can only get the "content" through having a modded system. It was just used to show that video games are "bad for kids", while everyone knows that GTA is meant to be a M-rated game.

Mass Effect: The nudity in there was a big debacle, despite the fact it was only like one second of ass. That doesn't even qualify for softcore porn, really. It's like masturbating to a brief sex scene in a movie. The fact is that the sex in the game came after the protagonist developed a relationship with whomever they chose and became serious enough to start doing each other. The sex scene was also completely optional and brief. They main reason this whole thing was an issue, though, compared to having sex in say God of War, was the customizable character in Mass Effect, so dumbtards thought you could basically insert yourself and your likeness (not your voice or anything, of course) into the game so you could basically engage in virtual sex. All the critics of this issue have actually never played the game.

Stefan Pakeerah murder: Manhunt got the blame for this. And while I'll admit Manhunt is a little too overdone for its own good, the fact is the murderer, Leblanc, didn't even own the game. Pakeerah did. And the murder was actually based off the movie Child's Play. Guess where the blame train went next?

Regardless, much of the gore in today's video games isn't really senseless. MadWorld, which is one of the most violent video games most people will play, was humorous because of its over-the-top nature. It was "senseless", but that was the point. Gears of War, in which you can chainsaw baddies to bits, had a story of a brutal, desperate struggle between mankind and the Locust. It was gritty and gruesome, like war.


----------



## Jackreyes (Apr 17, 2010)

This thread made me cry..


----------



## viksmart (Apr 17, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> viksmart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"yes my parents love me. They raised me fine and I am now in one of my"


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 17, 2010)

I was reading another forum site entirely but saw a comment that was discussing a totally different topic, but the sentiment I think crosses over as well.

The problem with violence in video games is not with the kids and not with how they might see it. The problem is with the adults making the assumption kids ae too stupid to distinguish fiction from reality.

Yes I know the young are impressionable, they are still mentally evolving yadda yadda yadda.

But I've seen just as many adults with no grasp of reality as I have kids.

Wait, no, the adults are WAAAAAY out in front with an inability to handle reality.

If you are over 20 and religious you are on that list.

I think violence in games is just violence in games. Hey too much can be no different than too much swearing and too much sex.
Hey, I can assure you I can be VERY violent if you give me a reason, and I DO curse too much (personal observation) and I begin each day screwing the wife, I have no problem with liking sex.

But games, like movies or just conversation can take things too far.
Too much violence just lowers the quality level eh.
If my son can't speak to me without over saturating his comment in foul language, I'll just tell him to come back when he has his IQ handy, as he speech is too low forehead moron to be worth listening to.
And I just don't want sex in everything regardless of how much I like the actual act itself.

I don't want over kill depictions of violence. No, blood everywhere and gore and and all that does NOT make the game look more 'cool'. It just makes the designer look lazy.


----------



## naglaro00 (Apr 17, 2010)

viksmart said:
			
		

> *rest of the post*
> Uhh sure lets go with the things you said. After all, I am _illiterate._
> 
> QUOTE(viksmart @ Apr 17 2010, 09:54 PM) Thanks, for the definition of a game but a game can be just as easily used a simulation.


So if I play Tetris i'm simulating that giant blocks fall off the sky and once I turn legal age I might become a block myself? Am i _that_ illiterate?


----------



## Danny Tanner (Apr 17, 2010)

viksmart said:
			
		

> "yes my parents love me. They raised me fine and I am now in one of my"


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 17, 2010)

Anyone here remember the days when Rated M meant "Mature" and not "Middle School"?


----------



## elimist (Apr 18, 2010)

Blue Protoman said:
			
		

> Anyone here remember the days when Rated M meant "Mature" and not "Middle School"?


no


----------

